# Just say no to beer tax increases



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2009)

http://beeradvocate.com/news/2088446

Mass is wanting to add another 6.25% (~50 cents/six pack) tax to beer. Just say no!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> http://beeradvocate.com/news/2088446
> 
> Mass is wanting to add another 6.25% (~50 cents/six pack) tax to beer. Just say no!



:uzi: :uzi: :uzi: :uzi:


----------



## HD333 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yet another reason to load up when crossing the NH border.


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, how else will you be able to afford building another monument to the Kennedy Family Legacy?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2009)

HD333 said:


> Yet another reason to load up when crossing the NH border.



Amen, amen! 



> Well, how else will you be able to afford building another monument to the Kennedy Family Legacy?



LMAO!


----------



## Marc (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> http://beeradvocate.com/news/2088446
> 
> Mass is wanting to add another 6.25% (~50 cents/six pack) tax to beer. Just say no!



God damnit I hate this state.  Who can help me draft up a declaration of the secession of my parcel of land to say... Montana?

I would've liked to have seen Montana....


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2009)

Marc said:


> I would've liked to have seen Montana....



Wow. That's reaching back a bit.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2009)

Marc said:


> God damnit I hate this state.  Who can help me draft up a declaration of the secession of my parcel of land to say... Montana?
> 
> I would've liked to have seen Montana....





ctenidae said:


> Wow. That's reaching back a bit.



Sounds about right though, let's get Jack Ryan to come in and fix this crisis!


----------



## frozencorn (Jun 10, 2009)

Signed a petition against this last week. Unreal.


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Sounds about right though, let's get Jack Ryan to come in and fix this crisis!



Considering he and his wife never ended-up moving to Canada with Barbara Streisand like they threatened to, this might work.


----------



## Marc (Jun 10, 2009)

I bet it's the cook.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> http://beeradvocate.com/news/2088446
> 
> Mass is wanting to add another 6.25% (~50 cents/six pack) tax to beer. Just say no!




They have to keep pace with Vermont.....which already taxes beer.


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> They have to keep pace with Vermont.....which already taxes beer.



Same with CT, Alkyhool and Schmokes. Called the "Sin Tax"

But Gambling is A-OK!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> http://beeradvocate.com/news/2088446
> 
> Mass is wanting to add another 6.25% (~50 cents/six pack) tax to beer. Just say no!



You can always buy beer in other states..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

Marc said:


> God damnit I hate this state.  Who can help me draft up a declaration of the secession of my parcel of land to say... Montana?
> 
> I would've liked to have seen Montana....



Montana is a cheap state to live and the beer and women are cheap..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2009)

Paul said:


> Same with CT, Alkyhool and Schmokes. Called the "Sin Tax"
> 
> But Gambling is A-OK!!



Too bad we can't buy booze *[size=+4]7*[/size] days a week in the *SAME* store in CT


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Too bad we can't buy booze *[size=+4]7*[/size] days a week in the *SAME* store in CT



WTF is up with the 8 pm closing, too? Not being able to hit the beer store on my way home from work sucks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> WTF is up with the 8 pm closing, too? Not being able to hit the beer store on my way home from work sucks.



Working past 8PM sucks.,.


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> WTF is up with the 8 pm closing, too? Not being able to hit the beer store on my way home from work sucks.



Law is now 9pm. Many packys still close at 8 to cut down on overhead. The guy around the corner from me stays open until 9. 

The Sunday Blue Law is total BS, even though it's the independant packy owners who still support it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

In Mass can you buy 6-packs at bars?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't get CT and their funky beer laws. Someone once told me: "Well just plan ahead and buy more beer when they're open!" I told them: "Let's just ban the sale of gasoline on Sunday...that's about as logical..."

The argument is from the packie owners themselves. They claim that sales won't increase, but their operating costs will; they'll have to open their stores, pay the help, turn on the lights...ect. I say let the market dictate. If you don't want to open the store, let the guy at the 7-11, who's already open selling highly taxed gasoline and even higher taxed cigs sell the beer. That way, you can remain closed, and I can get my beer. 

And speaking of cigs...a carton of Marlboro cigs goes for about $49 in New Hampshire. I think it's $70 something in CT. What a joke.


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> The argument is from the packie owners themselves. They claim that sales won't increase, but their operating costs will; they'll have to open their stores, pay the help, turn on the lights...ect. I say let the market dictate. If you don't want to open the store, let the guy at the 7-11, who's already open selling highly taxed gasoline and even higher taxed cigs sell the beer. That way, you can remain closed, and I can get my beer.



That's the rub right there, they claim it's hard enough competing with supermarkets and convenience stores. however, I don't know too many of those that sell wine and liquor.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2009)

Paul said:


> That's the rub right there, they claim it's hard enough competing with supermarkets and convenience stores. however, I don't know too many of those that sell wine and liquor.



Personally, I don't like supermarkets and convenience stores selling beer. I think it negatively impacts teh variety available- if the liquor stores that have shelf space for good beer can't make their nut on cheep beer, they can't devote space to good beer. CT has the worst beer selection of anywhere I've ever seen, except maybe Arkansas.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> WTF is up with the 8 pm closing, too? Not being able to hit the beer store on my way home from work sucks.





ctenidae said:


> Personally, I don't like supermarkets and convenience stores selling beer. I think it negatively impacts teh variety available- if the liquor stores that have shelf space for good beer can't make their nut on cheep beer, they can't devote space to good beer. CT has the worst beer selection of anywhere I've ever seen, except maybe Arkansas.



Yup, finding a truely good beer selection in a packie in CT is a challenge, and it's one of things where if you do, you both want to tell your frinds about it for their economic success, but are also a bit leary of doing so for fear that the extra business in the packie will result in them devoting more shelf space to the high volume stuff at the expense of the good stuff.  I've seen it happen too many times, and am unfotunately slowly watching the mega brew take-over of a packie that opened with GREAT selection IMHO near my house about 3 years ago   Fortunately I have Yankee Spirit's store in Sturbridge maybe 20 min from my office, and in ski season, I drive right by it weekly on my way to/from VT


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> In Mass can you buy 6-packs at bars?



I'm assuming you mean 'to-go?'  In that case no, unless the bar is part of a hotel and the guest is staying overnight, then they can bring it (in some cases the policy will be have it delivered) to their room.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> http://beeradvocate.com/news/2088446
> 
> Mass is wanting to add another 6.25% (~50 cents/six pack) tax to beer. Just say no!



I'm so glad I moved here!  I look at my home state and think, it's nice to visit, wouldn't want to live there though!


----------



## mondeo (Jun 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I don't get CT and their funky beer laws. Someone once told me: "Well just plan ahead and buy more beer when they're open!" I told them: "Let's just ban the sale of gasoline on Sunday...that's about as logical..."
> 
> The argument is from the packie owners themselves. They claim that sales won't increase, but their operating costs will; they'll have to open their stores, pay the help, turn on the lights...ect. I say let the market dictate. If you don't want to open the store, let the guy at the 7-11, who's already open selling highly taxed gasoline and even higher taxed cigs sell the beer. That way, you can remain closed, and I can get my beer.
> 
> And speaking of cigs...a carton of Marlboro cigs goes for about $49 in New Hampshire. I think it's $70 something in CT. What a joke.


At least liquor stores can sell beer in CT. In NY you have to go to two seperate stores for that.

Who cares if a few of the packy stores close? You shouldn't need legislation in place to keep a business viable.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> In Mass can you buy 6-packs at bars?



Not unless you drink it in the bar... no road sodas, at least not legally.


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2009)

mondeo said:


> At least liquor stores can sell beer in CT. In NY you have to go to two seperate stores for that.
> 
> Who cares if a few of the packy stores close? *You shouldn't need legislation in place to keep a business viable*.



Absolutely. 

But Ctenadae's point is a good one: 


> Personally, I don't like supermarkets and convenience stores selling beer. I think it negatively impacts teh variety available- if the liquor stores that have shelf space for good beer can't make their nut on cheep beer, they can't devote space to good beer. CT has the worst beer selection of anywhere I've ever seen, except maybe Arkansas.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2009)

mondeo said:


> At least liquor stores can sell beer in CT. In NY you have to go to two seperate stores for that.
> 
> Who cares if a few of the packy stores close? You shouldn't need legislation in place to keep a business viable.



But atleast in NY, even if you have to goto 2 places,  buy booze on that Sunday aftternoon when some friends unexpectedly drop by, or run out at 10PM when that small gathering of friends turns into a much larger event!

I remember very vividly my 1st indoctrination to CT's "blue laws"  I had just finished college (went to school in New York State) and was moving into the condo that I was going to be living in with 2 other roomates (both of whom had just graduated college in New York State also) outside of Hartford.  Got the keys to the place on a Saturday.  We had all finished moving our stuff in about 8PM.  Figured we got and and buy some beers and just relax.  Get the the local liquor store about 8:15 that Saturday night.  Closed, locked up, lights off, WTF!!!

I just say, atleast give the CT "adult beverage" merchants the option to be open 7 days a week until say 10PM.  Then if they so choose to be open, becuase it's econmically viable, great.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> And speaking of cigs...a carton of Marlboro cigs goes for about $49 in New Hampshire. I think it's $70 something in CT. What a joke.



Cigarettes should cost that much per pack due to their costs to society,,


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Personally, I don't like supermarkets and convenience stores selling beer. I think it negatively impacts teh variety available- if the liquor stores that have shelf space for good beer can't make their nut on cheep beer, they can't devote space to good beer. CT has the worst beer selection of anywhere I've ever seen, except maybe Arkansas.



Wegmans supermarkets are finally selling beer here in PA..I wish they sold beer at convenience stores here for the convenience of it!!!!  Vermonters have it good..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

HD333 said:


> Not unless you drink it in the bar... no road sodas, at least not legally.



In PA, liquor stores and beer distributors were always closed on Sundays until a few years ago so you had to buy beer by the 6-pack or 40 ouncer in Liquor stores and bars to go..at marked up prices..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Cigarettes should cost that much per pack due to their costs to society,,




This is a can of worms with me. There are a lot of things that aren't good for you and that's your decision to make. I'd wager that obese people have a much higher cost on "society" than smokers. Mainly because there are a lot more fat people out there than smokers. Especially when you factor in the kiddies. Taxes that regulate behavior are lame in my book.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> This is a can of worms with me. There are a lot of things that aren't good for you and that's your decision to make. I'd wager that obese people have a much higher cost on "society" than smokers. Mainly because there are a lot more fat people out there than smokers. Especially when you factor in the kiddies. Taxes that regulate behavior are lame in my book.



Smokers die younger, too, and so don't drain Social Security and pension plans. They can run up mad Medicare bills, though...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Smokers die younger, too, and so don't drain Social Security and pension plans. They can run up mad Medicare bills, though...




I could have sworn John Stossel did a bit regarding that on 20/20 years ago. His research indicated they weren't even close to the drain on healthcare that some claim them to be. 

YMMV I'm sure.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 10, 2009)

In a state where we can't even come close to getting enough people to vote to abolish the state income tax how do you expect to pressure the politicians enough to stop the beer tax. They probably laugh at us everytime they pass a new tax. We whine and moan like little babies but then vote the same a-holes back into office. You can sign your little petitions but the fact is *the politicians in this state don't care what you think*.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> This is a can of worms with me. There are a lot of things that aren't good for you and that's your decision to make. I'd wager that obese people have a much higher cost on "society" than smokers. Mainly because there are a lot more fat people out there than smokers. Especially when you factor in the kiddies. Taxes that regulate behavior are lame in my book.



I feel like if cigs are legal..weed should be as well..but tax the hell out of it..


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I could have sworn John Stossel did a bit regarding that on 20/20 years ago. His research indicated they weren't even close to the drain on healthcare that some claim them to be.
> 
> YMMV I'm sure.



One of the (then) Big 5 accounting firms got into trouble for doing the analysis for Romania or Bulgaria, or somesuch, and then doing it on teh US for funsies. Found that "early" deaths saved a whole boatload of money. Of course, by that logic, they should eliminate seatbelt, helmet, speed limit, and all sorts of other "safety" laws.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I feel like if cigs are legal..weed should be as well..but tax the hell out of it..



+1


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: Taxing weed. 

We don't need to give the goverment more money. They're doing just fine wasting what they steal from us now.  :-?


----------



## Marc (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> One of the (then) Big 5 accounting firms got into trouble for doing the analysis for Romania or Bulgaria, or somesuch, and then doing it on teh US for funsies. Found that "early" deaths saved a whole boatload of money. Of course, by that logic, they should eliminate seatbelt, helmet, speed limit, and all sorts of other "safety" laws.



Safety laws that potentially impact the safety of others, yes.  Motorcycle helmets and car seatbelts don't really impact the safety of others, so I think the chain of logic can be correctly extended there.

Speed limits, when done correctly, protect other people from offending parties, so I don't think there's a parallel.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Personally, I don't like supermarkets and convenience stores selling beer. I think it negatively impacts teh variety available- if the liquor stores that have shelf space for good beer can't make their nut on cheep beer, they can't devote space to good beer. CT has the worst beer selection of anywhere I've ever seen, except maybe Arkansas.



Supermarkets (and convenience stores, and gas stations ...) in Maine sell beer and booze. The supermarkets themselves have pretty good selections and there are still thriving liquor stores with great selections.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 10, 2009)

Fiddy cent is a small price to pay for such goodness---cheers


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 10, 2009)

Paul said:


> But Gambling is A-OK!!



Well, technically note because those casinos aren't on state territory....they are on Native American land and those tribes are now rrrrrrriiiiccccchhhhh!


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, technically note because those casinos aren't on state territory....they are on Native American land and those tribes are now rrrrrrriiiiccccchhhhh!



Oh no, TB, it's all about the Keno now :smile:


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Fiddy cent is a small price to pay for such goodness---cheers



Yeah, but it's another 6% on top of the already 40% of the price that goes to taxes. Where does it stop, man? Where does it stop?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 10, 2009)

Paul said:


> Oh no, TB, it's all about the Keno now :smile:



Ah yes, should have known that!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Supermarkets (and convenience stores, and gas stations ...) in Maine sell beer and booze. The supermarkets themselves have pretty good selections and there are still thriving liquor stores with great selections.



When I lived in Saco Maine in a motel on Route 1..there was a mini-mart right next-door..it was sweet..and they had a decent 40 selection..The cashier would laugh when I'd come back an hour later for another 40..she was like,"You know you can get two at once"..lol...mmmm...beer...wonderful beer..I've been off the wagon almost 20 hours and I feel all clearheaded..:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2009)

glenn said:


> we don't need to give the goverment more money. They're doing just fine wasting what they steal from us now.  :-?



+1000!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

I sort of feel like we have it good compared to other countries with respect to taxes...including sales tax, state and federal...property taxes are absurd but the public school system in America is wonderful and is producing the leaders of tomorrow.  I sort of dislike the concept of tipping..that is a big freaking tax..You give a bartender a buck to pour you a beer..but what about at Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts or Mickey D's...yet I was a paperboy for 4 years and wouldn't have made it that long if not for some generous subscribers..

I miss living in Montana for zero sales tax.  A 99 cent bag of Nacho Steeze Doritos is $1.05 here..that 6 cents is giving the congressmen extra for hookers and blow..it's a dog eat dog world..just trying to get that piece of the pie..living the dream..


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Supermarkets (and convenience stores, and gas stations ...) in Maine sell beer and booze. The supermarkets themselves have pretty good selections and there are still thriving liquor stores with great selections.



Not to mention, in Maine you can buy beer until 1am 7 days a week. I couldn't imagine having to plan to drink on a Sunday, or not being able to make a midnight beer run.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> Not to mention, in Maine you can buy beer until 1am 7 days a week. I couldn't imagine having to plan to drink on a Sunday, or not being able to make a midnight beer run.



you get used to stocking up on beer here in PA..beer distributors close at 5PM on a Sunday and 9PM during the week..


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I sort of feel like we have it good compared to other countries with respect to taxes...including sales tax, state and federal...property taxes are absurd but the public school system in America is wonderful and is producing the leaders of tomorrow.  I sort of dislike the concept of tipping..that is a big freaking tax..You give a bartender a buck to pour you a beer..but what about at Starbucks or QUOTE]
> 
> Waitstaff make about $2 an hour, bartenders little more. Starbucks pays more like $8 for counter help. If waitstaff got paid more, the cost would be passed through to you on your food bill.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> GrilledSteezeSandwich said:
> 
> 
> > I sort of feel like we have it good compared to other countries with respect to taxes...including sales tax, state and federal...property taxes are absurd but the public school system in America is wonderful and is producing the leaders of tomorrow.  I sort of dislike the concept of tipping..that is a big freaking tax..You give a bartender a buck to pour you a beer..but what about at Starbucks or QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you get used to stocking up on beer here in PA..beer distributors close at 5PM on a Sunday and 9PM during the week..



I guess you have to get used to it, and that really wouldn't be a problem for me now. Back in my younger party days though, we would often have a seemingly endless amount of beer, but would still end up making a late night beer run.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 10, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, technically note because those casinos aren't on state territory....they are on Native American land and those tribes are now rrrrrrriiiiccccchhhhh!


I say if they want to be treated like independant nations, we treat them like independant nations.

Which means border patrols, customs duties, passports, etc. I don't care that their great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandpa was displaced by the White man, my family was still in Europe. Why should they get the benefits of the taxes I pay? One way or the orther, make your choice.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 10, 2009)

drjeff said:


> But atleast in NY, even if you have to goto 2 places, buy booze on that Sunday aftternoon when some friends unexpectedly drop by, or run out at 10PM when that small gathering of friends turns into a much larger event!
> 
> I remember very vividly my 1st indoctrination to CT's "blue laws" I had just finished college (went to school in New York State) and was moving into the condo that I was going to be living in with 2 other roomates (both of whom had just graduated college in New York State also) outside of Hartford. Got the keys to the place on a Saturday. We had all finished moving our stuff in about 8PM. Figured we got and and buy some beers and just relax. Get the the local liquor store about 8:15 that Saturday night. Closed, locked up, lights off, WTF!!!
> 
> I just say, atleast give the CT "adult beverage" merchants the option to be open 7 days a week until say 10PM. Then if they so choose to be open, becuase it's econmically viable, great.


NY has what I think is a decent step away from blue laws. Liquor stores have to be closed one day a week, not between midnight and 6AM or noon on Sunday. Makes more sense than just banning the sale of alcohol altogether on Sundays. Liquor stores used to be closed on Sundays but you could still buy beer.

The best beer store I've been to is in NY, near Rochester (there are a few others like it that I'm aware of.) All they sell is beer, but over 700 different types. I suspect that if you make packy stores harder to operate, you may actually get some consolidation which means bigger stores so that 10% of the store devoted to good beer becomes larger in absolute terms, providing more variety.


GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I feel like if cigs are legal..weed should be as well..but tax the hell out of it..


Exactly. Tax it at the same 30% we tax everything else at.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> I guess you have to get used to it, and that really wouldn't be a problem for me now. Back in my younger party days though, we would often have a seemingly endless amount of beer, but would still end up making a late night beer run.



I spent a couple summers in Bar Harbor and we would hang out at the bar and then send someone out at 12:45 to pick up booze for the after party.

Joka's in Waterville used to deliver kegs and booze right to your dorm room back in the day. They probably can't do that anymore ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> WTF is up with the 8 pm closing, too? Not being able to hit the beer store on my way home from work sucks.





Riverskier said:


> Not to mention, in Maine you can buy beer until 1am 7 days a week. I couldn't imagine having to plan to drink on a Sunday, or not being able to make a midnight beer run.



There's a convenience store not to far from me that sells beer 24hrs. 

On my unsuccessful quest for Imperial Stout the other day, one of the stores I went to had a new sign explaining that they will be now be open to midnight 7 days a week, but can only sell beer and wine after 10pm



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I feel like if cigs are legal..weed should be as well..but tax the hell out of it..


one can only hope...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 11, 2009)

I remember someone coming to our house from California back in the day (when I lived in Western Mass). They were stumped with the beer buying times and had no idea what a "package" store was.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 11, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> WTF is up with the 8 pm closing, too? Not being able to hit the beer store on my way home from work sucks.



The inconvenience is one thing, but I also imagine such rules drive up the instance of DUI from people who normally would buy a six pack to drink at home going to the bar for their beers instead.


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Smokers die younger, too, and so don't drain Social Security and pension plans. They can run up mad Medicare bills, though...


My great-grandmother lived to see 93. She smoked until she was in her 70s. So not necessarily true.



mondeo said:


> I say if they want to be treated like independant nations, we treat them like independant nations.
> 
> Which means border patrols, customs duties, passports, etc. I don't care that their great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandpa was displaced by the White man, my family was still in Europe. Why should they get the benefits of the taxes I pay? One way or the orther, make your choice.


Because their casinos pump A LOT of money not only into the state's coffers, but also into each municipality in the state. Every city/town benefits from the casinos. Check the books.

There was a proposal when they increased the hours to 9PM to allow liquor store owners to pick which 6 days a week they were open (so let's say they decided to open on Sunday but close on Mondays). I believe that proposal also included allowing them to open on Sunday if there was a Monday holiday. As you can see, it apparently didn't fly.

I think it sucks that Trader Joe's can't carry their wine here because of the laws prohibiting the sale of wine in grocery stores.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 11, 2009)

severine said:


> My great-grandmother lived to see 93. She smoked until she was in her 70s. So not necessarily true.
> 
> (



My grandmother lived to 94, and smoked until she was 92.
I was just going for a gross generalization. An exception to every rule, including this one, right?


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> My grandmother lived to 94, and smoked until she was 92.
> I was just going for a gross generalization. An exception to every rule, including this one, right?


There are always exceptions to the rule, yes. But I'm willing to wager that smoking, in and of itself, does not necessarily equal a shorter lifetime. It's a culmination of not only what you put into your body but genetics as well. 

I say this as one who has never smoked. However, most of my family does.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 11, 2009)

New Hampshire has it right.  Very good prices at the state liquor store and you can hit their web site to check prices and see what they have on sale.  They're located all over the place including massive ones at rest areas on I-95 in Hampton and I-93 in Hooksett.  You can't buy beer there.  You can buy beer and wine in the grocery store and in virtually any convenience store.  They limit the hours to 6am to 11:45pm.

The state liquor stores have irregular Sunday hours.  The big ones are open 8am to 9pm.  The tiny ones in small towns don't open at all.  From Killington, the one I use in West Lebanon, NH is open 9am to 8pm six days per week and 10am to 5pm on Sundays.
Here are the Sunday store hours: http://www.nh.gov/liquor/sunday_hours.shtml

Vermont allows beer & wine sales from 6am to midnight 7 days per week but they tax the hell out of everything.  It's cheaper to buy a case of Long Trail in West Lebanon, NH than at the brewery.  The liquor prices in a Vermont state liquor store are about 50% higher than in New Hampshire.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I remember someone coming to our house from California back in the day (when I lived in Western Mass). They were stumped with the beer buying times and had no idea what a "package" store was.



I had no idea what a package store was until I joined this site..Southern New England is like a foreign country..I have no use for Mass, Conn and RI...not much skiing and alot of strong accents..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2009)

severine said:


> There are always exceptions to the rule, yes. But I'm willing to wager that smoking, in and of itself, does not necessarily equal a shorter lifetime. It's a culmination of not only what you put into your body but genetics as well.
> 
> I say this as one who has never smoked. However, most of my family does.



Smoking increases your risk for cancer which leads to a shorter life on average..and yes non smokers occasionally get lung cancer..potheads occasionally die from overdosing on Cheetos..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I had no idea what a package store was until I joined this site..Southern New England is like a foreign country..I have no use for Mass, Conn and RI...not much skiing and alot of strong accents..



There's a CT accent?? :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> There's a CT accent?? :lol:



there's an accent everywhere..although some go to school to be news anchors and just talk generic American..


----------



## Geoff (Jun 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> there's an accent everywhere..although some go to school to be news anchors and just talk generic American..



That's actually a Canadian accent.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 11, 2009)

Geoff said:


> That's actually a Canadian accent.


Eh?


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Eh?



Take off, hoser.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 11, 2009)

Geoff said:


> That's actually a Canadian accent.





mondeo said:


> Eh?





Marc said:


> Take off, hoser.



Great timing guys... I literally laughed out lout when I read this. :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 11, 2009)

You know what else is weird? (aside from me) The distribution laws stemming back from prohibition. IIRC....the brewers and wine makers can't sell directly to the stores, they have to sell to distributors. I think that's how the laws are at least. I want to say Costco tried to challenge that a few years back. They wanted to buy wine direct, so they could cut out the middle man and drop prices even lower. 

The History Channel has had some great shows on prohibition. Before that took place, breweries used to have their own bars in the cities they operated in.


----------

